# Hilfe bei der Planung eines Alleskönner-Teichs



## Greyhawk (20. Juni 2016)

Einen Guten Abend an alle Teich-Profis hier!

Da wir gerade unseren Teich planen, habe ich mich hier schon durch das ein oder andere Thema gelesen. Was ich dabei gemerkt habe ist vor allem, dass die Vorraussetzungen für und die Ansprüche an jeden Teich so unterschiedlich sind, dass man sich kaum allgemeine Richtlinien ableiten kann. Das ist zwar selbstverständlich, macht einem als Anfänger die Planungsphase aber nicht bequemer... Ich hoffe jetzt bei euch maßgeschneiderte Hilfe für meine Unklarheiten zu finden. 

Ich stelle also erst einmal mich vor, dann die Teichplanung bis jetzt und dann wohl leider einen Haufen Fragen.

Mein Name ist Nora und ich studiere im Master Biologie (noch ein Jahr lang). Nebenbei arbeite ich immer wieder in der Aquatischen Ökologie mit. Aquarien pflege ich privat seit Jahren. Es ist also viel Interesse und auch zumindest etwas Verständnis für die im Gewässer ablaufenden Prozesse da. Meine Hauptprobleme beim Teich liegen also bei der Technik und baulichen Schwierigkeiten. (Es ist ja nicht so praktisch wie beim Aquarium, wo auf Filter und Heizung die Aquariengröße draufsteht.)

Was wir von unserem Traumteich gerne hätten (Eierlegende-Wollmilchsau  )ist eventuell nicht realistisch, aber man kann ja erstmal groß träumen, bevor man sich der Realität geschlagen gibt). Es soll quasi ein kleiner, moderner Schwimm-Fisch-Naturteich werden. 

- Die Tiefzone sollte groß genug sein, dass man wenn schon nicht richtig schwimmen, zumindest "baden" kann.
- Kräftige Bepflanzung, die das Wasser natürlich sauber hält
- Ein teils bepflanzter Bachlauf als zusätzlicher Filter und als Quelle für Sauerstoff und Wasserbewegung
- modernes Design
- Unser Hund ist eine Baderatte und verbringt viel Zeit im Garten. Es wäre also nicht zu verhindern, dass er in der Flachwasserzone herumtrampelt. Das müsste Folie, Teichrand, Tiefenstufen etc. also aushalten.
- Keine weitere Elektrik außer der Bachlaufpumpe (wäre schön, aber obs realistisch ist ist meine Frage an euch)
- Wenn ich dann noch ein paar wenige Fische einsetzen könnte, wäre es perfekt. Ein Schwarm Notropis chrosomus und 2-3 Koi wäre der Wunsch.


Hier ein ganz grober Plan des Designs in den Garten eingefügt (der Garten wird komplett umgegraben und umgestaltet):
 

Hier eine Zeichnung mit Maßstab und Tiefen:
 


Der "Schwimmbereich" hätte also eine Fläche von 5x2m und eine geplante Tiefe von 1,5m.
- Ist das zu wenig für die Kois?
- Brauche ich dann eine Filterung abgesehen von Pflanzen und Bachlauf?
- Wenn ja, welche Methode empfehlt ihr?
- Sollte die Pumpe oder der Filter lieber als Skimmer oder als Bodenabsaugung funktionieren?
- Brauche ich weitere Technik? Sind Dinge wie Heizung, UV und so weiter wirklich nötig?


Hier noch ein Schema vom Teichrand. Mir fehlt noch eine Idee für die offenliegende Folie (siehe roter Pfeil)
 

- Wie kann ich die Folie am Teichrand vor UV Strahlung schützen, ohne Kies aufzuschütten?
- Kann ich mit der rechteckigen Tiefenzone die Folie als ganzes verlegen und hineinfalten, oder muss ich sie passend zusammenschweißen? Falls ja, kennt jemand einen Teichbauer, der das im Raum München macht? Ich mache mir Sorgen wegen der Dichtigkeit... An sich hätten wir ja gerne im "Schwimmbereich" eine nicht-schwarze Folie.


Ich habe sicher noch einige Fragen, aber das ist erst einmal alles, was mir heute eingefallen ist.
Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ihr mir mit ein paar Antworten, Tipps, Anmerkungen, Ratschlägen und Kommentaren unter die Arme greifen könntet!


----------



## tosa (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Nora,

Erst einmal herzlich willkommen.

Ich denke mal ein paar fragen kriege ich schon hin.

Eine Firma für die Folie in deiner Nähe, der diese fachgerecht und faltenfrei einarbeitet wäre z.b. Hier:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Da du Koi einsetzen willst nimm bitte abstand von 2-3, es ist ein schwärmerisch und somit mindestens 5.

Koi sind absolute Schweine was Wasser betrifft, von daher immer auf Schwerkraft. D.h. Je nach geplantem wasservolumen brauchst du eine entsprechende Anzahl an bodenabläufen. Ma rechnet grob 12000l Wasser je bodenablauf, skimmer mit 8000l. Jetzt müsste man das Ganze erst einmal mit dem Volumen des Teiches berechnen.

Strom darf auf gar keinen Fall im schwimmteich sein, von daher bietet sich hier ein luftheber an, sprich die Luft wird in einem Rohr unten eingeblasen und beim Aufstieg reißt sie das Wasser mit. Uvc muss sein, sonst werden deine Fische sich dauerhaft nicht wohlfühlen und du dich auch nicht weil das Wasser grün ist. Wobei die Uvc alle von 230volt auf eine niedrigere Spannung reduziert werden.

Zur Folie, und da wird es bei meinem Link wahrscheinlich scheitern, da würde ich dir zu PE raten, diese ist komplett unzerstörbar, das schafft auch euer Hund nicht.

PE schweißen kann und darf nicht jeder gewerblich, einer der wenigen die mir einfallen ist der Frank, der arbeitet nur mit PE und kann dir den gesamten Teich bauen, die eigenleistung wären von dir die erd-und betonsrbeiten, dazu ein 3M tiefes Loch für den LH. Was er gerade baut ist ein schwimmteich von einem User hier aus dem Forum:

http://lifra-filtertechnik-teichabdichtungen.de

Guck mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...´-teichdoku-lh-ebf-insel-lifra-konzept.46088/

Bei PE hast du auch keine Probleme ,it den Steinen auf der Folie. Dazu hättest du gleich Filter, Biologie und luftheber aus einer Hand. Frank reist durch ganz Deutschland und baut nichts anderes als Teiche. Ich muss mal gucken ob ich nachher Fotos von einem Teich einstelle der gerade gebaut wird, da sieht man schlussendlich keine Folie mehr, und es werden noch 1-3t schwere Steine auf der Folie drapiert.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir erstmal etwas....


----------



## Zacky (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Bin zwar kein Teich-Profi, würde aber gerne ein paar Infos weitergeben.



Greyhawk schrieb:


> Der "Schwimmbereich" hätte also eine Fläche von 5x2m und eine geplante Tiefe von 1,5m.
> - Ist das zu wenig für die Kois?


- Ich würde sagen, Ja. Die Tiefe ist evtl. ausreichend, aber die verfügbare Fläche sollte 1-2 m breiter & länger sein. Es bleibt selten bei 3 Koi, schnell werden es 5+.



Greyhawk schrieb:


> - Brauche ich dann eine Filterung abgesehen von Pflanzen und Bachlauf?


- Das ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, denn die Filterung ist das A & O bei einem Kombi-Teich. In klarem sauberen Wasser badet es sich viel lieber und man kann die Fische auch sehen.



Greyhawk schrieb:


> - Wenn ja, welche Methode empfehlt ihr?


- Schwerkraftfilterung mit feinmaschigen Vorfilter und zusätzlicher Biostufe (mit Kunststoffmedien)



Greyhawk schrieb:


> - Sollte die Pumpe oder der Filter lieber als Skimmer oder als Bodenabsaugung funktionieren?


- sowohl als auch ~ es bietet sich an, den Schmutz einerseits vom Boden abzusaugen und anderseits von der Wasseroberfläche, beides über Schwerkraft in den Vorfilter und dann geht es weiter in die Bio-Abteilung, von da wieder per Schwerkraft zurück in Teich, eine Bachlaufpumpe würde ich eher als temporären Zusatz nutzen

Für eine Filteranlage gibt es eine Vielzahl von effektiven Möglichkeiten. Das ist alles eine Frage des Budgets und etwas was man selbst machen kann.



Greyhawk schrieb:


> - Brauche ich weitere Technik? Sind Dinge wie Heizung, UV und so weiter wirklich nötig?


- wie oben schon beschrieben Vorfilter und Biostufe, Heizung ~ nein, UV ~ nicht zwingend



Greyhawk schrieb:


> - Wie kann ich die Folie am Teichrand vor UV Strahlung schützen, ohne Kies aufzuschütten?


- man könnte die außerhalb sichtbare Folie auch mit Ufermatten abdecken oder diese mehr oder weniger davor hängen (kleben), so eine Ufermatte wird im Laufe der Zeit auch von den Pflanzen annektiert und sieht durchaus nett aus



Greyhawk schrieb:


> - Kann ich mit der rechteckigen Tiefenzone die Folie als ganzes verlegen und hineinfalten, oder muss ich sie passend zusammenschweißen? Ich mache mir Sorgen wegen der Dichtigkeit... An sich hätten wir ja gerne im "Schwimmbereich" eine nicht-schwarze Folie.


- es empfiehlt sich die Folie faltenfrei vor Ort verlegen zu lassen, Dichtigkeit sollte weniger ein Problem sein - wenn es eine Fachfirma macht, schwarze Folie muss nicht sein ~ aber es sei erwähnt, dass auch grüne, sandfarbene oder sonstige Farben im Laufe der Zeit eher dunkelgrün werden, da sich auf der Folie ein Algen- & Biofilm bildet ~ dieser Biofilm ist durchaus ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Teichbiologie und eine hellere Farbe lässt sich ausschließlich durch regelmäßige Reinigung wieder zum Vorschein bringen ~ dies bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass man die Folie und den Teich ständig einer Totalreinigung unterzieht, sondern evtl. einfach nur regelmäßig die Folie etwas schrubben kann schon hilfreich sein

(PE ist in Farbe wohl nicht bezahlbar, Folie dagegen doch eher machbar - aber alles unter Beachtung, dass die Folie früher oder später eh' dunkel-olivgrün wird)

PS: Wir haben auch einen Hund, der auch gerne baden geht und er läuft dann über den Kies rein & raus. Mit seinen Krallen kommt er eigentlich gar nicht an die Folie und 2 mm PVC-Folie ist scheinbar schon gut stabil, aber sicher nicht unzerstörbar. Der (Folien-)Übergang von Schwimmbereich zu Kiesbereich ist bei uns durch eine Holzabdeckung geschützt.


----------



## Greyhawk (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Torsten,
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Du hast mir da wieder viel Stoff zum Grübeln geliefert.
Ich werde dann morgen wohl mal Anfragen stellen.

Also doch 5... man ließt ja überall was anderes. Ich wollte das Wasser einfach nicht überbelasten. Ist ja auch nicht gut für die Fische. Sind 5 denn nicht zu viel für die angestrebten knappen 20.000 Liter? Dann müsste ich die Kois ganz lassen.

Also empfiehlst du in meinem Fall 1x Bodenablauf + 1x Skimmer?

Kein Strom im Schwimmteich... klingt im ersten Moment logisch, aber andererseits kann mit einer standard 12V Teichpumpe nicht viel passieren, oder? Das Pronzip Luftheber gibts auch im Aquarium, da ist es allerdings recht laut. Wie ist das denn bei der großen Anlage?
Wird der UVC Klärer nur mit Kois als Dreckschleudern dringend benötigt, oder ganz allgemein im Schwimmteich? Ich hatte da die naive Vorstellung, dass die Pflanzen wie im Aquarium die Algen auskonkurrieren können. 

Die unzerstörbare Folie klingt natürlich ganz gut. Die Platten in der Teichvorstellung, die du mir verlinkt hast wirken schon ziemlich massiv. 
Natürlich wäre es schön, sich das Gesamtpaket gemütlich einbauen zu lassen, allerdings fürchte ich mich da etwas vor den Kosten... Gibt es da ganz grobe Richtwerte, mit denen man da rechnen kann? 
Mein Freund will die Kois schon ganz aus der Planung werfen um so Technik, Platz und Geld zu sparen. Man sieht hier ja immer die riesigen Filteranlagen. Allerdings schwimmen da dann auch mehrere Dutzend Fische. Kann man die Koihaltung auch weniger intensiv (aber natürlich trotzdem noch fischgerecht) betreiben?


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juni 2016)

Um von den ganzen Dingen einen besseren Eindruck zu bekommen, kann ich als Tipp mitgeben sich einfach mal Koi und Schwimmteiche anzusehen. Dann merkt man gleich was einem liegt oder eher nicht und wie manche Dinge funktionieren. So ein Projekt braucht meiner Meinung nach eine Planungsphase von rund einem halben Jahr, bevor man alles verinnerlicht hat. Als Kostenrahmen würde ich bei den bisher genannten Dingen 10.000-15.000 Euro ansetzen. Eigenleistung drückt den Preis natürlich bei vielen Dingen, braucht aber auch eine gute Vorbereitung.


----------



## tosa (20. Juni 2016)

Hi Nora,

Kois haben eine Angewohnheit, bei Leuten die sie mögen faszinieren sie. Das ist das Problem. So ähnlich hat es Zacky ja schon erwähnt. Damit einhergehend bedarf es der Filterung da diese Fische auch noch wachsen. 60-70cm sind eigentlich die Standardgrößen eines Koi. Dementsprechend wollen diese fressen und das fordern Sie ein. Futter heißt Nährstoffe im Wasser und das was vorne reingeht kommt hinten wieder raus. Auch das sollte der Filter herausholen und die Biologie verstoffwechseln. Ein Teich mit Koi ist nichts anderes als ein großes Aquarium.

Und am Aquarium hat man auch einen Filter, nehmen wir das 200l Becken, dann multipliziere diesen Filter auf deine geschätzten 20000.

Ein schwimmteich kann auch wie Zacky erwähnt hat mit reduzierter Technik funktionieren. Die LH selber hörst du kaum, eher die membranpumpen und das spülgeräusch des Filters, aber das könnte man isolieren.

Die Platten von rhabanus sind so massiv da dieser Teich ohne großes Mauern erstellt wird, sprich die Wände sind selbsttragend.

Die Uvc brauchst du nicht unbedingt, aber dann hast du grünes Wasser. Es gibt hier Beispiele ohne Uvc, aber das sollen bitte die betreffenden schildern....


----------



## Greyhawk (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zacky,
auch dir vielen Dank! 
Der Teich kann leider nicht größer werden, schließlich braucht der Hund auch noch ein paar Halme Wiese um sich trocken fortzubewegen. Die Kois müsste ich mir dann wohl leider aus dem Kopf schlagen.

Über die Schwerkraftfilterung muss ich mich noch belesen. Ich kann mir noch nicht recht vorstellen, wie das Wasser über Schwerkraft aus dem Teich läuft UND auch wieder über Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich.

Grün wäre ja gar kein Problem, nur schwarz sieht nicht so einladend aus beim Schwimmen (denken wir).


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Das Pronzip Luftheber gibts auch im Aquarium, da ist es allerdings recht laut.


Hallo Nora,

so ein Luftheber ist ned wirklich laut ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/522312/  und Strom hast dann auch keinen im Teich 




Greyhawk schrieb:


> Über die Schwerkraftfilterung muss ich mich noch belesen.


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/funktionsprinzip-schwerkraft-und-gepumptes-system.21854/
hier ist der Luftheber die treibende Kraft (Pumpe)



Teich4You schrieb:


> ... kann ich als Tipp mitgeben sich einfach mal Koi und Schwimmteiche anzusehen.


da hat der Flo recht, anschauen kostet erstmal nix  gibt aber viel Input


das ist auch ne Möglichkeit den Teich Hundefest zu machen und den Rand unsichtbar:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ku-mit-vielleicht-späterem-fischbesatz.45431/


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Nora
Wenn Koi, dann wird es sicher aufwendig, wenn man den Fischen gerecht werden will. 
Wenn man "nur" einen Naturteich mit der Option zum Baden möchte, kann man auf viel Technik verzichten.
Ich habe eine naturnahen Badeteich mit __ Moderlieschen ohne große Technik.
Bei mir läuft nur ein Bodenfilter und über einen kleinen Bachlauf zurück. Als Schutz für die Folie habe ich im flachen Bereich die Ufermatten durchgängig verlegt und mit Substrat abgedeckt. Details findest du in meiner Doku (Link unten).

Eine Möglichkeit ist natürlich, dass man einige grundsätzliche Einbauten wie Bodenablauf und Skimmer vornimmt, so dass man später auch die Filtertechnik aufrüsten kann, wenn man doch noch Koi haben will.
Dann halten suche die Kosten erstmal in Grenzen.

PE einschweißen lassen ist sicher top. Alternativ kann man die Folie auch verputzen (schau mal bei Naturagard).
Wegen der schwarzen Farbe würde ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken machen: es wird sich immer ein gewisser Algenfilm bilden, wenn man die Folie nicht regelmäßig schrubbt. Also sieht man von der Folie nicht mehr so viel...

Ansonsten viel hier im Forum lesen. Es gibt so viel tolle Berichte und Lösungen und nicht ein Teich gleicht dem anderen.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt!


----------



## Lion (21. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Nora und ich studiere im Master Biologie (noch ein Jahr lang). Nebenbei arbeite ich immer wieder in der Aquatischen Ökologie mit. Aquarien pflege ich privat seit Jahren. Es ist also viel Interesse und auch zumindest etwas Verständnis für die im Gewässer ablaufenden Prozesse da!



 Nora,
toll, dass Dich das Teichvirus angesteckt hat und für uns ist es sehr interessant, falls wir Probleme mit dem Teichwasser haben, von Dir gute Informationen über die Wasserbiologie zu bekommen. 
Ich wünsche Dir ein gutes Gelingen und freue mich auf Fotos und Infos über Dein Teichprojekt.
 VG. Léon


----------



## LotP (21. Juni 2016)

Hi und willkommen hier Nora,

während ich's für prinzipiell möglich halte, gibt es ein paar "Fakten" die schon erwähnt wurden, aber ich mir nicht so sicher bin ob sie auch wirklich angekommen sind.

1. Preis: die erwähnten 10-15.000 € sind durchaus realistisch. Falls du denkst das kann mit 1000-2000€ gemacht werden liegst du falsch. Man braucht ein ordentliches Budget um das bauen und betreiben zu können.

2. 20.000l sind zu klein um zu schwimmen. Habe ein bisschen mehr als das doppelte - immer noch nicht toll zum schwimmen.

3. 3 Kois sind zu wenig (aus Sicht der Koi). Gleichzeitig, sobald du Pflanzen usw im Teich hast, kannst davon ausgehen das sie sich vermehren. Es wird also langfristig nicht bei 3 bleiben. Die Kombi Koi + Schwimmen geht m.M. eher in Richtung 50.-60.000l oder mehr.

4. Algen mit Pflanzen zu bekämpfen geht nicht. V.a. nicht wenn man Fische haben will. Ohne - ok. Mit ist es einfach nicht realistisch.
ohne ein UVC wirst du immer Schwebealgen haben (im Fall von Fischbesatz).

-> 30.000-40.000l, Rainbowshiner od. Goldelritzen, keine Koi, 20.000l Pumpenleistung , 75W UVC,  Mechanischer Vorfilter (200- 3000€ - von Spaltfilter bis Trommler, je nach geschmack und Budget) und Biologie (mit 1m³) wäre das, was ich dir empfehlen würde.

Alles in einem - v.a. in Kombi mit Koi - ist wesentlich schwerer als man so meinen könnte.


edit: Ich würde nicht mehr in diesem Jahr bauen. Nicht weil es technisch nicht möglich ist. Sondern weil ich glaube, dass du noch viel mehr drüber lesen solltest. Verbring die Zeit bis nächsten Mai erstmal damit hier im Forum zu stöbern und fang dann 2017 mit dem Bau an. So lassen sich erhebliche Anfängerfehler vermeiden. Und glaub mir - wir haben hier genug sinnvolles Material zu lesen, damit du erstmal die nächsten Monate beschäftigt bist.


----------



## Greyhawk (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo und vielen Dank für all die nützlichen Antworten!
Wie ihr ja merkt habe ich ein bisschen Zeit gebraucht, um mir all eure Beiträge durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen.
Ich kann jetzt leider nicht auf jeden einzelnen Punkt eingehen, aber das heißt nicht, dass ich nicht für jeden Beitrag dankbar bin!

Ich wirke in der Tat etwas unvorbereitet um dieses Jahr noch einen Teich anzulegen. Ich nehme an, das liegt größtenteils daran, dass wir bis vor kurzem einen nahezu technikfreien Naturteich nur mit Bachlaufpumpe geplant haben. Dann kamen aber eben Kommentare alla "springt ihr dann da auch rein?" oder "hui, ein Teich, kommen Kois rein?". Nunja, und so waren schnell weitere Ideen geboren.
Der Grundriss wurde also vergrößert und umgeplant, was natürlich die bisherige Folienplanung sprengt. Dann noch die benötigte Technik, die man ja bis dahin nicht gebraucht hätte und deshalb keine Ahnung davon hat.
Wir haben in den letzten Jahren auch schon verschiedene Teiche besichtigt, die meisten davon allerdings über unserem Budget. 
Apropos Budget, ich habe natürlich nicht mit 2000€ gerechnet, eher so mit 7-10.000 für einen techniklosen Naturteich in reinem Eigenbau. 

Zu den Kois noch eins: 
Das mit den 3 Kois hat den Hintergrund, dass eine Kommilitonin von mir mir ihre 3 übrigen schon recht großen Kois vermachen würde. Bei diesen hätte ich davon abgesehen, neue Jungspunde dazuzusetzen, um sie nicht zu gefährden oder zu belästigen. Die 3 wären ja quasi schon ein eingespieltes Team und Nachwuchs scheinen sie auch nicht zu produzieren. 

Jetzt bin ich also am überlegen, entweder den Teich mit den entsprechenden nötigen Abläufen zu versehen und die Filteranlage dann eventuell bei Bedarf nachzurüsten wie hier vorgeschlagen, oder die Idee mit den Kois ganz zu verwerfen. 

Der Teichbau lässt sich nicht wirklich verschieben. Die Urlaube sind beantragt, der Bagger und Container reserviert. Das ist aber noch nicht mal der Hauptgrund. Wir haben bereits alle störenden Sträucher und Bäume entfernt, und die Erdkabel die im Weg sind neu verlegt. Es herrscht also erdige Mondlandschaft im Garten und die Terasse ist auch dahin. Bei momentan eher nassem Wetter ist der Hund also immer voller Erde, wenn er wieder reinkommt. Ich hätte also doch gern bis Ende des Jahres wieder ein bisschen Rasen im Garten. Auch die Terasse lässt sich erst nach dem Teich bauen, da sie ja zum Teil darüber schweben soll. Eine Bepflanzung des Gartens ist auch erst möglich, wenn der bagger wieder weg ist. Momentan steht alles in vielen Blumentöpfen auf den letzten Terassenplatten.Im Winter kann das so nicht bleiben, sonst sterben die Pflanzen wahrscheinlich. 

Es gibt also nicht die Option bis nächstes Jahr zu warten, sondern nur, wieder zum ursprünglichen Plan, oder zumindest einem Kompromiss zurückzukehren. 

Dann sei noch gesagt, dass ich vielleicht geringere Ansprüche an Badewasser habe. Für mich gehören ein paar Schwebealgen einfach dazu. Diese sind schließlich momentan auch mein Haupt-Forschungsgebiet 


Ich werde mich hier auf jeden Fall durch viele weitere Teichvorstellungen lesen. Die bereits hier verlinkten fand ich schon sehr spannend und hilfreich. 
Ich bin guter Dinge, dass wir nach der Hausrenovierung in Eigenregie auch irgendwie ein Loch mit Wasser im Garten hinbekommen. Aus den Fehlern lernen wir dann fürs nächste mal. (Fische kommen natürlich nur rein, wenn keine groben Fehler vorliegen, schließlich sollten nur wir unsere Fehler "ausbaden").

Heute habe ich erstmal versucht einen Termin beim Teichbauer auszumachen, vielleicht hat der ja einen Kompromiss parat.
Ich melde mich, wenns was neues gibt und vielen Dank nochmal für all die 
Antworten!


----------



## Greyhawk (21. Juni 2016)

Einen guten Abend an alle,

ich habe mich jetzt nochmal ein wenig durch die Teichtechnik gelesen und hätte jetzt einen Vorschlag. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr wieder eure Kommentare dazu abgebt.

1 Bodenablauf
1 Skimmer
Beides läuft über Schwerkraft durch ein Bogensieb und wird dann von einer (zB Osaga) Teichpumpe in den Bachlauf gepumpt. Dieser und die Bepflanzung wären dann der biologische Filter.

Rohrdurchmesser, Pumpleistung, Tiefe des Bogensiebs etc. müsste man dann wohl noch berechnen.

So könnte ich dann erstmal die natürliche biologische Filterwirkung des Teichs testen und falls ich doch noch Kois einsetzen möchte, könnte ich ja noch nachträglich ein Modul zwischen Sieb und Bauchlauf bauen.

Habe ich mich da jetzt völlig vertan, oder könnte das klappen?


----------



## Greyhawk (21. Juni 2016)

http://www.teichratgeber.de/gte_filter_n03a.html

Also quasi so wie hier dargestellt


----------



## tosa (21. Juni 2016)

Ja, das geht auch, der Lars hat da schon gute Lektüre veröffentlicht.....

War nur von anderen Größen ausgegangen.

Nur eine rohrpumpe ist nach dem Sieb das falsche, die funktioniert dabei nicht! Zudem hat sie kaum förderhöhe.


----------



## Greyhawk (21. Juni 2016)

Ehrlichgesagt weiß ich nicht, was eine Rohrpumpe ist 
Ich habe einfach nach Bachlaufpumpen geschaut.

Könntet ihr mir eine passende Pumpe empfehlen? Sie sollte ja wahrscheinlich das Wasser nur durchziehen, aber nicht selbst im Wasser stehen.


----------



## tosa (21. Juni 2016)

Naja, dann fangen wir mir dem siebfilter an.....

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/mediafiles//PDF/Teichfilter/ultrasievedeutschegebrauchsanleitung.pdf

Auf der Vorderseite befindet sich ein 50-60mm Anschluss für eine Pumpe, diese wäre somit trocken aufgestellt und somit kein Strom im Teich.

Als Pumpe eignet sich dann z.b. Sowas:
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Blue-Eco-320-Teichpumpe
Oder die:
http://royalexclusiv.net/Foerderpum...-Speedy-230-Watt-24-0m-10V-Eingang::1480.html

Wobei ich die von royalexclusiv an meiner innenhälterung habe und diese echt gut ist, leise, geringer Stromverbrauch und wahnsinnige förderhöhe.

Das wäre ne rohrpumpe die nicht funktioniert:
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Osaga-Rohrpumpe-ORP-25000

Ich kann dir morgen mal nen paar Fotos aus meiner innenhälterung machen, vielleicht ist es dann plausibler...


----------



## Greyhawk (21. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Empfehlung!

Als Pumpe hatte ich mir diese angesehen (scheint keine Rohrpumpe zu sein), da ich hier im Forum positive Erfahrungen gelesen habe:
https://www.amazon.de/OSAGA-OGM-19000-Grüne-19-000L-200Watt/dp/B00JJRXAHK

Die Förderhöhe wäre wohl nicht das Problem, da unser Bachlauf nicht höher als 50-60 cm wird. Gibt es noch andere Gründe zu den deutlich teureren Modellen zu greifen? Leise und Stromsparend ist natürlich toll, da muss ich mal nach Erfahrungswerten suchen.


----------



## carbo (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Greyhawk,
ich würde dir die Tipps der Forumsteilnehmer auch ans Herz legen z.B.  (LotP) und mich an deiner Stelle mehr informieren. Nur mit Spaltsieb in einen Teichlauf und ein paar Pflanzen wirst du in kurzer Zeit einen Algenteppich haben. Und dann ist es zu spät das zu korrigieren. Selber probiert und auch bei anderen Schwimmteich Projekten selber gesehen. Einfach mehrere Teiche mit und ohne Fische ansehen und deren Betreiber fragen was Sache ist. Du wirst mit deiner Lösung später sicher nicht glücklich sein, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo carbo,
Ich habe bis jetzt hier keinen einzigen Schwimmteich mit der Bepflanzungsdichte gesehen, die ich mir vorstelle. Falls jemand so eine Teichvorstellung kennt, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn er sie mir verlinkt!
Unser Uni-Teich hingegen ist voll mit überfressenen Goldfischen (hat wohl jemand ausgesetzt), Rotfedern, Stichlingen etc. Er ist ungefiltert, aber kräftig mit __ Schilf, Schachtelhalm, __ Iris etc. bewachsen. Das Wasser sieht (außer zur Pollen-Hochzeit) immer so aus, dass ich darin schwimmen würde. Das ist bis jetzt der einzige Teich, der meinen Bepflanzungsvorstellungen entspricht und er scheint zu funktionieren. 
Ich freue mich über weitere Beispiele!


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juni 2016)

Mein Schwiegervater hat auch einen bepflanzten Teich mit vielleicht 5m³ und etlichen Fischen.
Seit Jahren ist das Wasser toll, die Fische gesund und alle freuen sich daran.
Wenn ich genau diesen Teich bei mir hinsetzen würde, hätte ich aber niemals dasselbe Ergebnis.
Es kommt auf hunderte, wenn nicht tausende winzige Randfaktoren an, das ein Gewässer so funktioniert, wie es nunmal funktioniert.
Aber das muss ich dir nicht erklären als Biologien. 

Alles was wir hier im Forum machen können, ist entweder die eigenen Erfahrungen teilen, oder Hinweise dementsprechend geben, so das man halbwegs sicherstellen kann, das ein brauchbares Ergebnis dabei heraus kommt.

Was man am Ende selber umsetzt, muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden.
Experimente haben viele hier schon hinter sich als langjährige Teichbesitzer.

Daher unbedingt weiter im Netz forschen und viel lesen.
Am Ende kann man sich ja dann das Beste für sich herauspicken und nochmal hier zusammen besprechen.

Und nicht vergessen, dass eine exzessive Bepflanzung viel Arbeit nach sich zieht, sofern man das Grünzeug im Herbst/Frühjahr ausmisten muss.
Da habe ich auch schon Bilder gesehen, wo einige kleine LKW-Ladungen abfahren/entsorgen mussten.
Da ist so ein kleiner Siebfilter im Vergleich zu anstrengender Arbeit vielleicht einen Blick wert.


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,
der Siebfilter für Skimmer und Bodenablauf ist ja schon eingeplant, oder meinst du etwas anderes als den Ultrasieve?
Ich dachte halt, auf einen biologischen Filter verzichten zu können, da ich auch nicht recht weiß, wohin damit.

Hier nochmal ein Plan des gesamten Gartens:
  

Der Tipp "mach den Teich doppelt oder dreimal so groß" ist leider nicht einfach so realisierbar. Wir können weder in die Gärten der Nachbarn bauen, noch dem Hund jegliche Trockenfläche nehmen. Zu nah ans Haus möchte der Hausbesitzer nicht. 
Ich könnte den Teich also eventuell tiefer machen. Für größer wäre ich auf schlaue Ideen von euch angewiesen.

Für das überschüssige Pflanzenmaterial haben wir in der Familie Zugang zu einem Anhänger und mehreren großen Komposten, von denen wir dann auch wieder Erde bekommen. Ich schnipple ausserdem gerne an Pflanzen herum.


----------



## Zacky (23. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Schwimmteich mit der Bepflanzungsdichte gesehen, die ich mir vorstelle.



Was ist bei Dir denn eine üppige Bepflanzung? Was stellst Du Dir / ihr Euch denn da so vor?

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder meines Koiteiches mit Bepflanzung. Ist zwar kein Schwimmteich, aber in etwa das, was Du Dir vorstellst!?


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Zu nah ans Haus möchte der Hausbesitzer nicht.


Seid ihr das nicht? Oder war es auf euch bezogen? 



Greyhawk schrieb:


> oder meinst du etwas anderes als den Ultrasieve


Nein sowas meinte ich schon.
Kann ich auch überlesen haben das du das in Betracht ziehst.



Greyhawk schrieb:


> Ich dachte halt, auf einen biologischen Filter verzichten zu können


Gute Frage. 
Ich weiß, dass einige auch Biofilter am Schwimmteich haben, aber keine Fische.
Warum genau weiß ich nicht.
Nitrit und solche Dinge sollten da weniger die Rolle spielen.


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zacky,
Ja, vielen Dank, das sieht schonmal gut aus! Vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Diversität allgemein und noch ein paar niedrigere Pflanzen in der bei dir freien Flachwasserzone.  
Gibt es zu diesem Teich einen Thread mit allen zugehörigen Daten?


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Florian,
das Haus gehört meinem Freund, er hat also entgültiges Entscheidungsrecht und will eben nicht, dass Wasser zu nah ans Haus kommt.

Ist mittlerweile schon fest eingeplant, klingt für mich sehr sinnvoll.

Eben. die nötigen Bakterien sollten ja auch auf dem Substrat im Bachlauf sitzen. Wir wollen diesen extra tief gestalten, so dass viel Substrat (vielleicht Lava?) durchströmt wird. Das wäre ja Quasi wie ein Biofilterelement, eben nur nicht in einer Kiste. Durch den vorgeschalteten Siebfilter sollte das Substrat ja eigentlich auch nicht so schnell zusitzen.


----------



## Zacky (23. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Gibt es zu diesem Teich einen Thread mit allen zugehörigen Daten?



Ja, den gibt es. Das wäre hier, wobei ich zwischendurch vom Siebfilter abgekommen bin und einen Trommelfilter nachgerüstet und den Patronenfilter ausgebaut habe. Das hatte ich aber in einem anderen Thread dokumentiert.  Wenn Fragen zu meinen Teichen sind, einfach melden.


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2016)

Also so ein Siebfilter filtert aber nur das grobe raus und das feine lagert sich dann im Bachlauf an, Sedimentiert und düngt das Wasser. So ein Siebfilter möchte, wenn es nicht so gut läuft alle paar Stunden gereinigt werden, wem das auf Dauer gefällt.....
Darum sollte nach dem Sieb Filter noch ein Feinfilter kommen mit Matten oder ähnliches. Zur hochzeit müssen dann die Matten ca 1mal pro Woche gereinigt werden. 
Pflanzenfläche sollte mindestens 2/3 der Teichoberfläche sein und mit stark zerenden Pflanzen besetzt sein. Wenn du dann noch was fürs Auge brauchst geht das von dem einen Drittel ab.
Fische trüben dir den Spaß am schwimmen in solch kleinen Schwimmteichen, besonders solch Stressempfindliche wie Koi oder Orfen. Sieht nicht so toll aus wenn die Kadaver mit Bauch nach oben im Teich sich sonnen. Von den Bakterien mal abgesehen. 
Von daher würde ich auf einen kleinen Trommler oder Vlieser setzen. Läuft voll automatisch für mehrere Monate im Jahr.
Du hast sauberes Wasser (wenig Dünger für Algen) fast keine arbeit mit dem Ding, also Badevergnügen pur. Und auch die Pflanzen können weniger mit mehr schönen sein 
Was mich persönlich noch störenden würde sind die vielen Ecken im Teich, da macht man schnell mal schmerzhafte Erfahrungen mit.


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

@ Zacky: Vielen Dank, beim lesen kommen bestimmt Fragen auf.

@ Rene: könntest du mir so einen Trommler oder Vlieser mal verlinken? Ich würde gerne mal Abmaße etc anschauen. Vielleicht passt das ja noch neben das Sieb. Oder ersetzt er das Sieb?
Apropos Sieb... irgendwie hatte ich das so verstanden, dass der Drecck von selbst herausgeschwemmt wird, sobald zu viel auf dem Sieb liegt. Da ist ja extra das zweite Abfluss-Rohr auf Dreck-Ebene. Habe ich das missverstanden?
Das mit den Koi ist ja schon geklärt. Die Regenbogenelritzen sind ja nicht stressempfindlich, die beissen mich beim Wasserwechsel eher.


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Achso und noch etwas: Wegen der Ecken... Sie müssen ja nicht spitz-eckig sein. Geplant sind abgerundete unregelmäßige Natur-Mauersteine. Wenn man gegen das Ende des Tiefwasserbereichs schwimmt ist es glaube ich egal ob da eine runde Ecke oder eine Kante ist


----------



## tomsteich (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Nora,

eventuell habe habe ich Euer Teichbauprojekt nicht richtig verstanden? Ihr wollt diesen bauen lassen, oder baut Ihr selbst? Dann erscheinen mir die Kostenschätzungen für Deine, relativ kleine, Teichgröße ohne große Technik von 7 -15.000 Euro sehr stark übertrieben. Ihr habt ja wahrscheinlich schon mal überschlägig die Kosten für Folie, Vlies, etc. kalkuliert, bzw. habt ein Angebot(?). Was ist denn da so teuer? 

Man muss sicher nicht wie ich, Bauanleitungen und Material bei dem hier allseits geliebt/gehassten (teuren) Anbieter, welcher mit N beginnt, bestellen. Aber selbst hier kann man inklusive 900er Vlies, guter Folie, Verbundmatte, Vollvermörtelung, Ufermatte und Pflanzen doch kaum so viel Geld ausgeben. 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2016)

Beim Sieb Filter musst du alles selbstständig entfernen, zB durch kurzes betätigen des Schwimmern und anschließenden entfernen der Reste.
Wenn du bei Doktor Google Trommelfilter eingibst findest du die unterschiedlichsten Modelle. Auch bei YouTube gibt es schöneres Filmchen zur Funktionsweise. 
Will ja keine Schleichwerbung für bestimmte Modelle machen


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juni 2016)

tomsteich schrieb:


> relativ kleine, Teichgröße ohne große Technik von 7 -15.000 Euro sehr stark übertrieben.


Aushub, Entsorgung, Folie einschweißen lassen, Pflanzen und vernünftige Randgestaltung mit Platten, Steinen, Büschen....zack bist du ein paar Groschen los.
Wie ich bereits sagte: Bei entsprechender Eigenleistung, Gebrauchtkauf usw. reduziert sich das Ganze.
Aber meist traut sich ja niemand einen Wert zu sagen, wie auch kaum jemand verrät was sein Teich so gekostet hat.
Ich lehne mich einfach mal weit aus dem Fenster dabei. 
Unrealistisch finde ich es aber auf keinen Fall.
Gerade wenn es ein "moderner Teich" werden soll.
Und nur ein Loch und Folie reinklatschen soll es ja nicht werden, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo Nora,
da ist mein Trommelfilter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/525712/ ned hübsch aber er läuft


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Wir wollen eigentlich alles selber machen außer die Folie verlegen und verschweißen. 

Was haben wir da gerechnet, lass mal überlegen:
Bagger: 1000
Aushub entsorgung: 500
Betonieren: 500
Folie und Vlies 1500
Verlegen lassen: ?
Technik und Verrohrung: ?
Steine/Kies etc: 2000
Ufermatten: ?
Pflanzen: ?

Das macht dann 5500€ + ?€. Wirkt auf mich also realistisch dass es 7-10 werden.


----------



## tosa (23. Juni 2016)

Steine Kies kriegst du günstiger....

Folie und Vlies dürfte auch günstiger sein bei der Größe, dazu direkt den folienschweisser ansprechen, meistens nehmen die ihr eigenes....

Bagger mal bei Myhammer einsetzen, gleich mit Entsorgung des aushubs

Pflanzen könntest du mit Sicherheit hier im Forum für kleinen Taler bekommen

Ufermatte könnte entfallen, je nach Folie

Technik ist sehr gut über eBay Kleinanzeigen zu bekommen


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Der Folienschweißer antwortet nicht... habt ihr noch Empfehlungen im Raum München?

Wie kannst du sagen, dass ich die Steine günstiger bekomme, ohne zu wissen, wie viele und welche ich brauche/will?

Die anderen Tipps werde ich mir mal durchsehen, danke!


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Juni 2016)

Lasst das Spaltsieb USIII am Aussenteich sein.
Kostet  neu fast 800 mit Deckel...dazu kommen laufend die Stromkosten für den höheren Verbrauch wegen den ca. 50cm Höhenunterschied Spaltsiebunterkante-Teich....
Da wird keine stromsparende Pumpe funktionieren....
Mein Teichbau...und Umbau von USIII auf TF und Luftheberbau unten in der Signatur.
Teichbau begann mit jahrelangen Studium der Heftchen von NG und dann kamen einige Beiträge zu braunem Wasser und nicht richtig funktionierenden Saugstellsn...Skimmern.
Ich bin  ich mitten im Bau umgeschwenkt auf Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft in einen Filterkeller.
Zum Glück....


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2016)

Bei den Folienschweissern wirst du viel Geduld haben müssen, die haben Hochsaison und arbeiten Montag  bis Sonntag. 
Da noch einen Teich zwischendurch wird schon schwer. 
Setz erstmal das Loch, Leitungen rein und Mauern ziehen, bis ihr das fertig habt wird sich schon was ergeben.
Hier ZB da hab ich gute arbeit gesehen: http://www.mielkesteiche.de


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Bevor ich mir Technik auf Kleinanzeigen kaufen kann, muss ich mich allerdings für eine Variante entscheiden. 
Ich wiederhole nochmal was bis jetzt aufkam:

1 Bodenablauf
1 Skimmer
über Schwerkraft in die mechanische Filterung

Da ist jetzt der Haken. Habe jetzt Bogensiebfilter oder Trommelfilter empfohlen bekommen.
Wo ich momentan den Haken beim Trommelfilter sehe (nach ein paar Youtubevideos):
- wir haben sehr kalkhaltiges Leitungswasser, verkrustet das nicht sehr schnell die Spül-Düsen?
- ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das Ding an die Kanalisation angeschlossen bekommen sollte. Gibts andere Optionen?

Haken beim Bogensiebfilter:
- Es ist nicht ständig wer zuhause um das Sieb zu reinigen. Dann würde ja der Bachlauf stillstehen.
- Mir wurde gesagt es wäre nicht fein genug

Was würdet ihr mir also als mechanische Filterung vor meinem Bachlauf empfehlen? Bin gerade ziemlich ratlos...


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

@ Thorsten:
Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit... Was ist ein TF?

@ Rene: Ist klar dass die viel zu tun haben. Ich hatte nur irgendwie gehofft einmal mit ihnen reden zu können, bevor wir betonieren. Nicht dass wir da etwas basteln, was keiner folieren kann


----------



## tosa (23. Juni 2016)

Trommelfilter, die Verkalkung löst du schnell mit Essigsäure. Das Spülwasser läuft in ein auffangfass und wird von dort mittels Pumpe abtransportiert an eine Stelle die dich nicht stört. Ist übrigens purer Dünger...


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2016)

Dann bleibt noch der Vliesfilter, je nach Verschmutzung des Wassers alle paar Wochen eine neue Rolle Vlies und gut ist.
Selbst wenn das Vlies mal alle sein sollte passiert nichts ausser das dein Wasser ungehindert im Kreis gepumpt wird.
Keine zusätzliche Spülpumpe erforderlich, kein Abwasserproblem, gibt es gepumpt und in Schwerkraft. Und ist vor allem fast nicht zu hören.


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Ach das hätt ich mir denken können...

Aber wie häufig muss ich mit KH 20 entkalken? jeden Tag?

Wie viel Spülwasser kommt denn da so etwa zusammen?


----------



## Greyhawk (23. Juni 2016)

Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein, wie viel % des Teichvolumens sollte ich pro Stunde filtern?


----------



## tosa (23. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Ach das hätt ich mir denken können...
> 
> Aber wie häufig muss ich mit KH 20 entkalken? jeden Tag?
> 
> Wie viel Spülwasser kommt denn da so etwa zusammen?



Keine Ahnung, nicht häufiger als deine Kaffeemaschine.

Das sülwasser hängt vom Dreck ab den er rausholt, mehr Druck, mehr spülen


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Juni 2016)

Der kleine Aquaforte TF oder Trommelfilter wäre eine günstige Variante für 2 Saugstellen.
Er schlägt sich ein solches Modell gerade recht wacker im.Dauertest im gelhaar Forum.

Dann kommt ihr auch in etwa mit der Technik preislich und vernünftig hin.

Mein TF verbraucht ca. 30ltr Wasser am Tag.
Spült nur alle 3 Stunden...
Verdunstung manchmal 1000l am Teich..

Andere TF an Koiteichen spülen alle 30Min.
Wasserverbrauch variiert  bei den Geräten....
Viele TF, die für 25..30 m3/h ausgelegt sind benötigen ca. 2l pro Spülgang.


----------



## tomsteich (23. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ....Aber meist traut sich ja niemand einen Wert zu sagen, wie auch kaum jemand verrät was sein Teich so gekostet hat.



Stimmt irgendwie ;-) Das ist ja auch eine Philosophiefrage. Die eckige Form (betonieren der steilen Wände) und der Kies verursachen natürlich zusätzliche Kosten. Mich hat einfach mal interessiert, was da so zusammen kommt. Ich würde ja nicht von meinen Bedingungen im Garten darauf schließen, dass dies woanders auch so funktioniert und letztlich die Teichform gefällt. ......Als gebranntes Kind gehöre ich hier auch zu der Fraktion "Kies gehört nicht in einen Teich", aber auch da muss jeder seine Erfahrung wahrscheinlich selbst machen. 

Falls Du, Nora, einen Steinbruch in der Nähe hast, bekommst Du hier i.d.R. sehr günstig Natursteine. Ich habe für die Randgestaltung (meines sicher deutlich längeren Ufers von Schwimmteich und Filtergraben) 170 Euro ausgegeben.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juni 2016)

Also ich meine zu erkennen, das du die vielen Tipps nicht alle einordnen kannst.
Ist auch normal.
Ich wusste auch nicht was ein Trommelfilter (TF) oder ein Luftheber (LH) ist.
Dazu habe ich auch lange gebraucht.
Vor allem sollte man verstehen wie diese Dinge funktionieren, welche Voraussetzungen Sie brauchen, oder was sie nach sich ziehen an Kosten oder baulichen Gegebenheiten.
Daher nochmal mein Tipp: Lass dir mehr Zeit. Versuche irgendwie mal einen Schwimmteich zu besichtigen oder einen Teich mit irgendwelchen Gerätschaften, oder recherchiere mehr und länger.
Gerade wenn man vieles, oder alles selber machen will, sollte man sich auskennen, sonst baut man am Ende echt Mist oder versenkt sein Geld im Teich, wenn man umbauen muss.
Und das ist schon echt vielen Leuten passiert.



Greyhawk schrieb:


> Was haben wir da gerechnet, lass mal überlegen:
> Das macht dann 5500€ + ?€. Wirkt auf mich also realistisch dass es 7-10 werden.


Ich kann ja mal von meinen Erfahrungen berichten und Preisanfragen.

Mini-Bagger: Wochenende 400,- EUR (1 Woche 1000,- EUR), hier kann man richtig sparen, wenn man Freunde und ein paar Schaufeln hat
Aushub Entsorgung: Bei mit hat es ein Bauer umsonst mitgenommen. Teilweise nimmt auch nicht jede Deponie Erdboden, weil er belastet sein kann. Pro 7m³ Container würde ich 100-150,- EUR rechnen. (Aber es gibt einige die es hier schon gemacht haben und vielleicht genaue Preise wissen), alternativ den Aushub für die Gartenmodellierung nehmen
Betonieren: 1 Sack Zement 25Kg = 2,50 EUR, keine Ahnung wieviel du betonieren willst, nur den Schwimmbereich, oder alles? Oder willst du die Folie panzern? Dann nimmt man Trasszement. Da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten....
Folie und Vlies: PVC Folie in schwarz vom Folienschweißer zwischen 22 - 26,- EUR/m², PE Folie in schwarz ca. 28,- EUR/m², immer inklusive Vlies und Verlegung, das kam bei meinen Preisanfragen raus
Technik: Bodenablauf (BA) 30,- EUR, Skimmer (SK) 40,- EUR, vernünftige Pumpe 200,- EUR, Siebfilter 500-800,- EUR, Trommelfilter kleine Version 1.600,- EUR, hier lohnt viel Vergleichen im Netz bei den Anbietern, die Preise sind stark unterschiedlich, gute Händler kann man auch anrufen und die beraten einen auch vorher/nacher noch bei Fragen und Problemen
Verrohrung, Kleinkram: 150-300 EUR bei KG orange DN 110, mal auf dein Projekt geschätzt aus dem Bauch
Steine: Je nach Größe einige hundert bis tausend Euro, teuer ist auch vor allem der Versand/Spedition, Steinbruch und selber transportieren geht sicher günstiger, Feldsteine vom Bauer gibt es manchmal umsonst, edle Sachen sind leider nicht günstig
Kies: pro Tonne 15,- EUR direkt vom Werk ohne Anfahrt, mit Anfahrt irgendwo bei 20-25,- EUR je nach Menge oder Mindermengenzuschlag
Ufermatten: 6,- EUR/m² bei Amazon
Pflanzen: Gebraucht umsonst, ansonsten bei dichter Bepflanzung schätze ich jetzt mal aus dem Bauch heraus mindestens 200,- EUR bei schon angezüchteten, bei Samen sicher wesentlich weniger
Dinge an die man nicht denkt oder schief gehen: 500,- EUR (Gibt es immer!)

Mein Tipp: Mach eine Exceltabelle mit allen Dingen und den Preisen und Mengen. Baustoffe wie Zement und andere Dinge immer bei 3-4 Baustoffhändlern anfragen, die Angebotsunterschiede sind enorm!



Greyhawk schrieb:


> 1 Bodenablauf


Hier habe ich in Schwimmteichen auch schon richtige Rinnen gesehen mit Gitter statt runden Bodenabläufen.



Greyhawk schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein, wie viel % des Teichvolumens sollte ich pro Stunde filtern?


Bei einem reinen Schwimmteich ohne Fische ist das schwer zu sagen. Kommt am Ende auch drauf an wie er sich entwickelt. Ich sage mal so, Reserven nach oben sind da nie verkehrt. Und das hängt dann mit der Pumpe und dem __ Filtersystem zusammen, was man da durchjagen kann. Dazu sollte man sich mal grob ausrechnen wie viel Volumen es am Ende werden.

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aushub


der Container war so ca. 60€ + die Tonne a 7€, das waren am Ende so knapp 500€


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juni 2016)

Pro Container?  Oder dein gesamter Aushub vom Teich?


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Pro Container


60€ + erde (nach gewicht)


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (23. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt hier keinen einzigen Schwimmteich mit der Bepflanzungsdichte gesehen, die ich mir vorstelle. Falls jemand so eine Teichvorstellung kennt, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn er sie mir verlinkt!



Hallo Nora
Natürlich kann ein Teich auch mit minimaler Technik funktionieren, wenn man genug Pflanzen hat und der Nährstoffeintrag (zB durch Koi) vermieden wird. 
Hier das Beispiel ist ein wenig größer aber mein persönlicher Favorit https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/8-jahre-schwimmteich-zu-hause.28805/

Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt!
Knut

PS: ich hab auch keine Algenbrühe


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juni 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> 60€ + erde (nach gewicht)


7to Container? 
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass 1m³ verdichteter Boden nach dem Ausbuddeln ca. 1,8m³ hat vom Volumen.
Dann werden die Container also schneller voll. 
Außer man macht sich die Mühe alles wieder zu verdichten.


----------



## Greyhawk (24. Juni 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der kleine Aquaforte TF oder Trommelfilter wäre eine günstige Variante für 2 Saugstellen.


Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat der 25000 l/h Maximalleistung. Würde das dann passen für die von mir grob geplanten 20.000l?



Teich4You schrieb:


> Daher nochmal mein Tipp: Lass dir mehr Zeit.


Dazu habe ich mich ja schon geäußert, das geht in diesem Fall einfach nicht. Ich wüsste auch nicht, warum ich noch ein Jahr brauchen soll, nur um mich für eins von 3 Filtersystemen zu entscheiden... Oder gibt es sonst noch große Probleme?



Teich4You schrieb:


> Hier habe ich in Schwimmteichen auch schon richtige Rinnen gesehen mit Gitter statt runden Bodenabläufen.


Hat das denn irgendwelche großen Vorteile? So wirklich zum Boden sauberhalten ist der BA ja garnicht gedacht.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man sich mal grob ausrechnen wie viel Volumen es am Ende werden.


Ohje hab ich das echt nirgends geschrieben? Grob 20.000 Liter habe ich da ausgerechnet.


----------



## Greyhawk (24. Juni 2016)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Hier das Beispiel ist ein wenig größer aber mein persönlicher Favorit https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/8-jahre-schwimmteich-zu-hause.28805/


Das sieht mir ganz gewaltig größer aus 
Aber vielen Dank fürs verlinken!




Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> PS: ich hab auch keine Algenbrühe


Was meinst du damit? Hast du einen Teich von dem ich mir ableiten könnte, obs bei mir klappen könnte?


----------



## Teich4You (24. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Oder gibt es sonst noch große Probleme?


Wenn ihr genau wisst welcher Arbeitsschritt zuerst und welcher zuletzt kommt, alle Werkzeuge und Materialien da sind. Dann mal los. 



Greyhawk schrieb:


> So wirklich zum Boden sauberhalten ist der BA ja garnicht gedacht.


Nicht?


----------



## Greyhawk (24. Juni 2016)

Also das was ich so gelesen habe lässt darauf schließen, dass er nur einen kleinen Umkreis Boden sauber hält. Er ist eher dafür da, den Dreck aus der Wassersäule zu ziehen. 
Aber das ist natürlich nur, was ich so gelesen habe.... Ich habe ja keinen.
Dachte mir das hakt so, dass wenn Dreck am Boden liegt ich mal schwimmen gehe um alles aufzuwirbeln, damits der BA ansaugen kann


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juni 2016)

Völlig richtig!
Die BA.saugen den sich noch in der Schwebe  befindliche  Dreck aus der Umgebung an.
Siebe über Rinnen am Boden haben den Nachteil, das größerer.Schmutz wie Laub etc. darauf liegen bleibt.und nicht durch den TF z.B. entfernt wird.
Die Sedimentfallen von  NG sind so gebaut und haben einen Rahmen aus Aluminium,  der offensichtlich im Wasser korrodiert.....

Offend BA oder BodenAäufe mit dem runden Deckel welcher mit ca. 1cm Abstand zum Boden eingebaut wird sind da besser....

Mann oder Frau können auch ein Gefälle am Boden zum BA hin einbauen...kann ein wenig helfen.

Rückläufe in den Teich so konstruieren,  dass eine leichte Kreisströmung i. TEICH entsteht.
Das hilft dem Skimmer und der Dreck wird ggf. wie in einem Vortex mehr in der Mitte konzentriert.
Kann ich Dein gelesenes bestätigen.
Habe 4BA.

Von allem.ein wenig hilft im Gesamten.

Skimmer empfiehlt sich ein Rohrskimmer von Aquaforte oder Messner...

Pumpe...wenn ihr in die Höhe pumpen wollt, geht nur eine Motorpumpe....z.B um einen höheren Wasserfall gelegentlich zu betreiben.

Wollt ihr ökologisch und sparsam filtern,  gilt es Förderhöhen zu vermeiden durch optimale Verrohrung etc....

Sparsamste Wasserförderung wäre da ein Luftheber als Pumpe.

Wer kann oder will eigentlich den Teich bauen?
Irgendwelche handwerklich erfahrenen Leute...
So ein wenig Abflussrohre zusammenstecken..Filterkeller bauen...Filteran schliessen...

Da ist ein  wenig Allroundhandwerkeln gefragt...


----------



## Greyhawk (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,
vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen zum BA und den Tipps zum Skimmer!

Zum Bauen wären da:
- Ich (als Biologe)
- mein Freund (Ingenieur, hat schon die gesamten Wasserleitungen im Haus neu verlegt)
- auf Bedarf sein Vater (hat schon 2 Häuser in Eigenregie gebaut und einen großen Werkzeugkeller) und Cousin (Elektriker)

Also leider niemand mit Teicherfahrung, aber handwerklich und vom Werkzeug her ist alles da. Ich hoffe es klappt so.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (24. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Hast du einen Teich von dem ich mir ableiten könnte, obs bei mir klappen könnte?


Ich hatte mich ganz am Anfang schon mal gemeldet, aber bei der Menge der Antworten...
Ich habe einen "naturnahen" Badeteich mit bepflanzten Bodenfilter und Bachlauf. Keine weitere Technik und das Wasser ist klar. Im Frühjahr etwas Algen, bis die Pflanzen richtig loslegen. 
Den Mulm kriegt man bei minimal-Technik und Umwälzung eh nicht raus. Da geh ich ab und zu mit nem Schlammsauger ran. Ich habe aber auch nicht den Anspruch wie an ein Schwimmbad und __ störe mich nicht an etwas "Dreck" im Wasser.
Und ich habe auch nur __ Moderlieschen im Teich, welche mir die Mücken unter Kontrolle halten. 
Link zum Bau  findest du unten in meiner Signatur. 

Ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und so langsam entwickelt sich die Pflanzendichte in die Richtung wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt!

Knut


----------



## Greyhawk (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Knut,

natürlich, entschuldigung! Ich hatte ja längst deine komplette Teichvorstellung interessiert gelesen, nur nicht mehr mit deinem Namen verbunden...

Den Bodenfilter finde ich spannend, könnte man theoretisch ein "Blumenbeet" (muss nicht blühen) als Bodenfilter anlegen? Denn für ein Beet hätte ich ja grade noch Platz


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (26. Juni 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> ein "Blumenbeet" (muss nicht blühen) als Bodenfilter anlegen?


Hallo Nora
Den Bodenfilter kann man eigentlich komplett vom Teich unabhängig planen. Das Wasser mus nur irgendwie hin und dann wieder zurück in den Teich.
Wenn man Lava nimmt, sieht das bewachsen bestimmt fast wie ein Beet aus.
Bei mir blüht und wächst alles mögliche. 
    
Die __ Binsen und __ Rohrkolben wollen nicht so richtig, aber __ Kalmus und __ Iris breiten sich aus.
Mir gefällt es aber so.

Viel Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Greyhawk (29. Juni 2016)

Guten Abend an alle,

Vielen Dank Knut! Wäre ja eine gute Option die Filterung zu verbessern.

Morgen kommt der Teichbauer zur Vor-Ort-Beratung. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was er an Filterung vorschlägt!


----------



## Greyhawk (30. Juni 2016)

Also, der Vorschlag ist jetzt:
- BA und Rohrskimmer
- über Schwerkraft in ein Bogensieb
- dann gepumpt einen Teil des Wassers über Drainagerohre von unten nach oben durch 60cm Kies in den linken 2 der 4 Pflanzbereiche filtern.
- parallel dazu dann noch durch einen porösen Schlauch eine Belüftungsschleife unter den Kies
- den Rest des Wassers gegenüber des Skimmers durch den Unterwasserpflanzenbereich wieder einleiten. (Bachlauf ist wegen Wärmeentwicklung im Sommer und Platz erstmal gestrichen)
- von Anfang an dicht bepflanzen

Kleine Fische einsetzen soll eher gut als schlecht sein und über größere Fische kann man nach 2-3 Jahren nachdenken, wenn alles stabil läuft.


Die Grabungs- und Betonierarbeiten sind für Ende Juli/Anfang August geplant. Folie legen dann August bis September irgendwann. Ich werde also im Herbst eine gute Portion Pflanzen brauchen, die ich zu der Jahreszeit auch noch einsetzen darf. Da gibt es doch bestimmt Einschränkungen, oder?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo Nora

Kann man sicher so bauen. Ich glaube der alte Teich von Zacky hat ein so ähnliches System.
Aktuell baut er um! Lohnt sich da reinzulesen!
Mir erschließt sich der Sinn der Belüftungsschleife unter dem Kies aber nicht!?!
Wenn ich den Filter belüftet laufen lassen möchte, sind andere Materialen (Helix) effektiver, da die Oberfläche viel größer ist. 
Wenn ich einen Bodenfilter haben will, benötige ich eine anaeroben Bereich da die Nitrifikation durch anaerobe Bakterien abläuft (du bist ja Biologin).
Und der ist in der Tiefe der Kiesschicht und würde durch Luft zerstört werden.
Von der Logik her würde ich daher auch immer von oben nach unten die Kiesschicht durchströmen, da das Wasser ja auch erstmal mit Sauerstoff gesättigt ist.
Aber da gibt es ganz verschiedene Konzepte.
Wenn die Kiesschicht aber als Feinfilter dienen soll, muss man sich überlegen, wie man das irgendwann wieder sauber bekommt... 
Als reiner Pflanzenfilter müssten die Wurzeln bis in die Tiefe reichen, also dürfte die Kiesschicht nicht zu dick sein.
Ich würde halt Lava oder Blähton nehmen und keinen Kies, da auch hier die Oberfläche zum Besiedeln größer als bei Kies ist.

Ich würde im Herbst auf alle Fälle noch Pflanzen setzen, solange es nicht kalt ist. Viele "sammeln" parallel zum Bau Pflanzen in Bottichen. Es gibt hier immer Angebote, wenn jemand seinen Teich aufräumt. Und mit dem Bottichwasser kann man die Biologie im neuen Teich gleich animpfen.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt!

Knut


----------



## Zacky (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo.

Ja, ich habe ein ähnliches Konzept bei mir im Teich verbaut. Aus aktuellem Anlass (wegen des Umbau's) habe ich meine Kieszone aber auf etwa 30-40 cm Tiefe reduziert. Zuvor hatte ich auch 50 cm und mehr und meinem Eindruck nach, sind nicht alle Pflanzen so gut gewachsen. Beim Neubau des Koiteiches habe ich ähnliche Pflanzbereiche (Kies-durchströmt) gebaut, diese aber nur 20-30 cm tief gemacht. Die Pflanzen wachsen dort erheblich besser, aber der Kies drückt die Dränagerohre an 1-2 Stellen nach oben. Daher habe ich jetzt beim Umbau des alten Schwimmteiches die Tiefe auf das Mittel geplant - 30-40 cm.

Natürlich ist das bessere Wachstum vorne im Koiteich nicht ausschließlich auf die nicht ganz so tiefe Pflanzzone zurückzuführen, aber ich denke, dass trägt dazu bei.

Das mit dem zusätzlichen Einbringen von Luft in die Kiesschicht kann ich gut nachvollziehen und meine auch, dass dies nur von Vorteil sein kann. Auch das hatte ich ja vorher am Schwimmteich nicht, so dass ich denke, dass es für das Pflanzenwachstum am Koiteich positiv zu betrachten ist. Am Koiteich bringe ich das Wasser zudem mit einem Luftheber in Bewegeung, so dass hier das Wasser schon zu einem Großteil mit Sauerstoff angereichert sein sollte. Natürlich habe ich hier auch eine künstliche Biostufe mit Helix, wo entsprechende Stoffe bereits zu einem Großteil umgewandelt werden und den Pflanzen sofort zur Verfügung stünden. Im Kies siedeln sich aber dennoch Bakterien an, welche auch Sauerstoff benötigen.

Was den anaeroben Bereich und dessen Wirkung betrifft, meine ich, dass sich trotzdem solche Bereiche in der Kiesschicht bilden werden, da es bestimmt schlechter durchströmte und ungenügend durchüftete Bereiche geben wird. Wie auch schon von Knut erwähnt, ist natürlich die besiedelbare Oberfläche von Kies deutlich geringer als die von künstlichen Filtermedien. Von daher würde ich auch an einem Schwimmteich, zumindest alles soweit vorplanen, um ggf. später eine künstliche Biostufe zu integrieren.

Ich denke, dass Alles irgendwie ineinander greift und von Allem etwas eine gute Filterung ermöglichen sollte.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juli 2016)

Gut finde ich Anfang:


Greyhawk schrieb:


> - BA und Rohrskimmer
> - über Schwerkraft



und Ende:


Greyhawk schrieb:


> - den Rest des Wassers gegenüber des Skimmers durch den Unterwasserpflanzenbereich wieder einleiten. (Bachlauf ist wegen Wärmeentwicklung im Sommer und Platz erstmal gestrichen)
> - von Anfang an dicht bepflanzen



Spaltsiebfilter arbeiten in Halbschwerkraft und benötigen Pumpen, die ca. 0,5m Höhe überwinden müssen..hoher Strombedarf.....zudem Reinigung per Hand...und zu grobe Filterung..
Deswegen habe ich meine 2 USIII ausgebaut und auf TF und Luftheber umgebaut..

Hat Dir der Teichbauer zu diesem Filterystem mit USIII oder ähnlich geraten??

Meine Meinung zu groben Kies, Blähton, Lavarock etc. ist, dass sich die freien Zwischenräume irgendwann mit Schlamm zusetzen.
Das kann Dir ggf. so mancher bestätigen, der diese Substrate einmal in einem Eigenbaufilter hatte...oder auch groben Kies im Teich hatte.


Pflanzbereiche mit leicht lehmhaltigen Sand als Substrat, viel Unterwasserpflanzen finde ich pers. etwas günstiger.
Dort liegt der Schmodder obendrauf.


----------



## Greyhawk (1. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback! Im Großen und Ganzen scheint das System ja Zuspruch zu finden.

Ich versuche mal alle Kritikpunkte durchzugehen:


Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn der Belüftungsschleife unter dem Kies aber nicht!?!
> Wenn ich den Filter belüftet laufen lassen möchte, sind andere Materialen (Helix) effektiver, da die Oberfläche viel größer ist.
> Wenn ich einen Bodenfilter haben will, benötige ich eine anaeroben Bereich da die Nitrifikation durch anaerobe Bakterien abläuft (du bist ja Biologin).
> Und der ist in der Tiefe der Kiesschicht und würde durch Luft zerstört werden.
> ...



Ich versuche mal das so wiederzugeben, wie ich das verstanden habe:
- Belüftung, damit alle Filterbakterien und auch die Pflanzenwurzeln gut mit Sauerstoff versorgt werden. Auch um "immer neue Wege" durch den Kies für die Wasserströmung freizulegen soll es da sein. Es soll also im gesamten Kieskörper der durchlüfteten Bereiche aerobe Denitrifikation stattfinden können.
- Es wird absichtlich der grobe Kies eingesetzt, damit es nicht so leicht zur Verschlammung kommt (angeblich mehrere Jahrzehnte nicht). Helix würde sich durch die spezielle Form wohl auch schneller zusetzen befürchte ich. Ob poröses Material wirklich so viel besser ist, ist ja soweit ich weiß eh umstritten. Die Poren setzen sich ja wahrscheinlich recht schnell zu. 
- Laut dieses Teichbauers ist die tatsächliche Funktion der anaeroben Filter eher vernachlässigbar. Sie sollen ja nur den letzten Schritt der Denitrifikation erledigen, also Nitrat zu Stickstoff verstoffwechseln. Das Nitrat können aber ja eigentlich genauso gut die Pflanzen verbrauchen. Und wie Zacky schreibt, werden sich bestimmt ein paar anaerobe Ecken entwickeln.



Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Ich würde im Herbst auf alle Fälle noch Pflanzen setzen, solange es nicht kalt ist. Viele "sammeln" parallel zum Bau Pflanzen in Bottichen. Es gibt hier immer Angebote, wenn jemand seinen Teich aufräumt. Und mit dem Bottichwasser kann man die Biologie im neuen Teich gleich animpfen.



Da muss ich mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob ich weitere Bottiche aufstellen darf. Momentan stehen zum Schutz vor den Grabungsarbeiten eh schon alle Gartenpflanzen in Töpfen rum. Sind halt doch irgendwie im Weg, wenn man überall buddelt und erneuert. Momentan steht alles auf der Terasse, aber die gibt es ja auch nicht mehr lang. 
Werden nicht sowieso gerade im Herbst viele Pflanzen "ausgemistet"? Gibt es generell Pflanzen, die es dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffen, sich frostfest einzugewöhnen?



Zacky schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das bessere Wachstum vorne im Koiteich nicht ausschließlich auf die nicht ganz so tiefe Pflanzzone zurückzuführen, aber ich denke, dass trägt dazu bei.


Nun ich denke die Fische und ihr gutes Futter machen da sicherlich den Bärenanteil aus. Die ganzen guten Nährstoffe müssen sich ja bemerkbar machen. 
Hast du eine Theorie, warum Pflanzen auf tieferem Kies schlechter wachsen? Die Kiestiefe wurde uns eben für die biologische Filterwirkung empfohlen, gerade, da es uns ja insgesamt an Fläche fehlt.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Spaltsiebfilter arbeiten in Halbschwerkraft und benötigen Pumpen, die ca. 0,5m Höhe überwinden müssen..hoher Strombedarf.....zudem Reinigung per Hand...und zu grobe Filterung..
> Deswegen habe ich meine 2 USIII ausgebaut und auf TF und Luftheber umgebaut..
> 
> Hat Dir der Teichbauer zu diesem Filterystem mit USIII oder ähnlich geraten??



Ja der Teichbauer hat ein Bogen-Spaltsieb mit Möglichkeit von bis zu 30.000L/h Durchfluss und 300"mü" Sieb empfohlen.
Zum Thema TF war die Antwort "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen". Zum Spaltsieb sprach von 1 mal täglich Ausleeren zu Hochzeiten (Laub im Herbst etc.) und sonst eher 1 mal pro Woche.

Meinst du mit Halbschwerkraft, dass man das Wasser nach dem Sieb wieder "hoch"pumpen muss? Das ist doch garnicht unbedingt Pflicht. Ist ja davon abhängig, auf welcher Höhe das Wasser wieder in den Teich geleitet wird. Vielleicht habe ich dich auch falsch verstanden.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Pflanzbereiche mit leicht lehmhaltigen Sand als Substrat, viel Unterwasserpflanzen finde ich pers. etwas günstiger.
> Dort liegt der Schmodder obendrauf.


Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass den Pflanzen das gefallen kann. Allerdings haben wir einen Hund der bestimmt mit viel Enthusiasmus in der Flachwasserzone plantschen wird. Da ist Lehm meiner Meinung nach zu schnell in der Wassersäule und dann im ganzen Teich. Das Absetzen des Schmoddders auf der Oberfläche klappt so ja dann auch nicht. Ich denke also, dass wir garkeine andere Option als Kies haben...

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure fleissige Hilfe!


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juli 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Kleine Fische einsetzen soll eher gut als schlecht sein und über größere Fische kann man nach 2-3 Jahren nachdenken, wenn alles stabil läuft.



Also wird es am Ende ein Teich mit Fisch und Futter.

Filterung mit einem Spaltsieb mit 300y ist zu grob....ich hatte ein 200 und ein 300y in Betrieb bei 120m³ Gesamtvolumen und 3 kleinen Koi- fast ohne Fütterung.
Den schwarzen Schlamm, der sich danach im Filterteich am Boden bei mir absetzte, kann man eine kleine Weile auch nett im Kies verstecken........
Zudem setzen sich die Spaltsiebe auch gerne im Sommer mit einem Biofilm komplett zu....Pumpen laufen trocken etc..
Tägliche Kontrolle ist empfehlenswert....

Jedes Spaltsieb läuft entweder gepumpt oder in "Halbschwerkraft", wenn die Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft in das Spaltsieb gehen.
Es muß die Höhe von Unterkante Spaltsieb bis OK Teichwasser überwunden werden.
Und das sind so ca, 50cm...

Stromsparende Rohrpumpen, Luftheber oder Flowpumpen scheiden da aus der PumpenAuswahl aus.
Ein kleiner Trommelfilter kostet ca. 500 Euro mehr als ein USIII....

Aber so hat der Teichbauer die Möglichkeit Dir in ein paar Jahren (in denen Du eine nette Stromrechnung geblecht hast) eine "Kanone" zu verkaufen und dazu noch ein paar sparsame Pumpen.
Luftheber wird er wohl sicher nicht empfehlen....geht ja kein Spaltsieb...und man verdient nicht am Kunden- auch nicht zweimal.


----------



## Greyhawk (1. Juli 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Also wird es am Ende ein Teich mit Fisch und Futter.


Ich bezweifle, dass die 9 kleinen Fischlein die hier bei mir grade herumschwimmen zusätzliches Futter brauchen. Die wachsen ja nichteinmal mehr.  



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zudem setzen sich die Spaltsiebe auch gerne im Sommer mit einem Biofilm komplett zu....Pumpen laufen trocken etc..
> Tägliche Kontrolle ist empfehlenswert....


Soweit ich weiß treffen sowohl der Biofilm, als auch die tägliche Kontrolle genau so auf den TF zu?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Stromsparende Rohrpumpen, Luftheber oder Flowpumpen scheiden da aus der PumpenAuswahl aus.
> Ein kleiner Trommelfilter kostet ca. 500 Euro mehr als ein USIII....



Von wie viel Strom sprechen wir denn mit einem Sieb? Es geht ja nicht nur um die reinen Mehrkosten des TF. Er braucht schließlich auch Strom, das Sieb selbst nicht. Dann muss man auch noch eine Zu- und Abwasserleitung legen, was weder einfach noch kostenlos ist. Eine weitere mögliche Fehlerquelle hat man durch die komplexere Funktionsweise auch.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Aber so hat der Teichbauer die Möglichkeit Dir in ein paar Jahren (in denen Du eine nette Stromrechnung geblecht hast) eine "Kanone" zu verkaufen und dazu noch ein paar sparsame Pumpen.
> Luftheber wird er wohl sicher nicht empfehlen....geht ja kein Spaltsieb...und man verdient nicht am Kunden- auch nicht zweimal.


Ich finde es ein bisschen grenzwertig wie in Foren jedem "Verkäufer" gleich blinde Verkaufswut unterstellt wird. Mag sein, dass soetwas immer wieder vorkommt. Es kann aber auch sein, dass er es wirklich für die beste Möglichkeit hält. Hier im Forum gibt es ja anscheinend auch zwei Lager oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## mitch (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo Nora,

das ist der Schlamm den der Trommelfilter in 2 Tagen aus dem Teich schafft - so mal zum vorstellen






Greyhawk schrieb:


> Es wird absichtlich der grobe Kies eingesetzt, damit es nicht so leicht zur Verschlammung kommt (angeblich mehrere Jahrzehnte nicht)


das fällt wohl eher unter "Es war einmal ein ..."


----------



## Greyhawk (1. Juli 2016)

Das ist in der Tat eine hübsche Portion. Werproduziert denn da alles mit bei dir?


----------



## mitch (1. Juli 2016)

die machen recht wenig




und die etwas mehr




und da ist mehr davon https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/ich-baue-auch-einen-teich.15603/


----------



## Greyhawk (1. Juli 2016)

Also in deiner Teichvorstellung habe ich mindestens 10 Fische gezählt und keiner davon sieht klein oder besonders hungrig aus. Ich hoffe also, das bei mir etwas weniger Schlamm anfällt. 
Meine Regenbogenelritzen gehen wohl eher Richtung Molch und bekommen wahrscheinlich in ihrer gesamten Lebensspanne den Eimer nicht voll.


----------



## mitch (2. Juli 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> die 9 kleinen Fischlein die hier bei mir grade herumschwimmen


in 2 Jahren werden es auch mehr sein.

Der Schlamm kommt aber auch über Blüten / Blätter / .. von oben in den Teich, nicht nur von den Fischen.
noch ist ja Zeit sich über die Art der Filterung zu informieren, oder wollt ihr in ein paar Jahren wieder umbauen (wie es die meisten hier gemacht haben  , was aber auch Spaß macht )


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Nun ich denke die Fische und ihr gutes Futter machen da sicherlich den Bärenanteil aus. Die ganzen guten Nährstoffe müssen sich ja bemerkbar machen.
> Hast du eine Theorie, warum Pflanzen auf tieferem Kies schlechter wachsen? Die Kiestiefe wurde uns eben für die biologische Filterwirkung empfohlen, gerade, da es uns ja insgesamt an Fläche fehlt.



Hi Nora.

Sicherlich tragen die Fische, das Futter und die Ausscheidungen durch die spätere Filtrierung/Umwandlung beim Pflanzenwachstum den Hauptanteil, aber genau der Punkt der Belüftung ist mir in den Sinn gekommen. Wie Du ja auch schreibst und meinst, ist der Sauerstoffgehalt für die Bakterien im Kies, an den Wurzeln selbst und auch für die Pflanzen wichtig. Bei mir gab es damals keine direkte Belüftung im Kies, so dass ich von der Theorie her der Meinung wäre, dass das Wasser durch den Aufstieg innerhalb der Kiesschicht viel an Sauerstoff verbraucht, was dortige Bakterien gleich aufnehmen. Unter normalen Umständen bringt ja kaum einer bei einem Schwimmteich zusätzlichen Sauerstoff an irgendeiner Stelle des Kreislaufes ein, so dass hier von Hause ein Sauerstoffmangel vorliegen könnte. 
Viel Kies bietet viel Fläche für Bakteriensiedlungen, jedoch ist die Fläche halt extrem gering ~ im Verhältnis zu künstlichen Biomedium. So kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass das Wasser auf dem Weg nach oben gar nicht ausreichend von den Bakterien umgewandelt wird und der Sauerstoffgehalt schneller verloren geht.

Alles nur reine Theorie und wirre Gedanken.

Das Helix (als künstliches Biomedium) soll auch auf keinen Fall direkt in den Teich, sondern sollte in einer kleinen Extra-Biotonne hinter dem Vorfilter laufen, so dass dort bereits die Umwandlung stattfindet. Mir wurde auch mal gesagt, dass die Pflanzen nur einen recht geringen Anteil an Nährstoffen überhaupt aufnehmen können. Da habe ich aber keine konkreten Zahlen & Fakten zu.

Was den Schlamm im Kies betrifft, Ja - der ist vorhanden. Bei meinem Umbau hatte ich ja nun das "große Glück" die Tonnen von Kies wieder aus dem Teich zu holen. Spaß hat das keinen gemacht und gespannt war ich auch auf die viel besagte Verschlammung. Nach gut 5 Jahren etwa hat sich etwas Schlamm gebildet, der aber überwiegend innerhalb des Dränageleitungen zu finden war. Dies macht ja auch Sinn, da hier eine offene freie Fläche zu Verfügung steht. Es handelt sich dabei aus meiner beschränkten Sichtweise mehr um Bakterienschlamm der sich auf Grund von abgestorbenen Bakterien bildet. Dies ist auch bei jedem Helixfilter zu sehen. Sicherlich ist es leichter einen Helixfilter zu reinigen, als eine Kiesschicht. Dazu sollte man sich schon eine gewisse Reinigungs- & Spülmöglichkeit ausdenken und einbauen.

Faktisch war die Schlammschicht, innerhalb des einen Dränagerohres was ich nur verbaut hatte, etwa 5 cm dick. Am Teichgrund unter der Kiesschicht habe ich nochmal eine Schicht von weniger als 1 cm gehabt.


----------



## tosa (2. Juli 2016)

Hi Nora,

Lasse dir von deinem teichbauer mehrere bereits errichtete Teiche mit der verwendeten Technik zeigen, wenn die alle so gut laufen hat da bestimmt keiner Probleme mit. Insbesondere Teiche mit 2-mehr Jahren sind interessant .


----------



## Greyhawk (2. Juli 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Faktisch war die Schlammschicht, innerhalb des einen Dränagerohres was ich nur verbaut hatte, etwa 5 cm dick. Am Teichgrund unter der Kiesschicht habe ich nochmal eine Schicht von weniger als 1 cm gehabt.



Das klingt jetzt eigentlich nach einer eher harmlosen Menge... Dein Schwimmteich lief doch auch mit Bogensieb, oder?

Wie könnte man denn eine Spülmöglichkeit für den Kies einbauen?

Habe ich euch jetzt richtig verstanden, dass das Gesamtkonzept in Ordnung ist, man aber entweder das Spaltsieb durch einen TF ersetzen sollte, oder hinter dem Spaltsieb eine künstliche biologische Filterstufe einrichten sollte?

Teiche vom Teichbauer anschauen klingt natürlich schon nach einer guten Idee, aber lassen einen die Leute einfach so in den Garten? Ist das üblich?


----------



## tosa (2. Juli 2016)

Das der teichbauer seine Arbeit darstellen sollte ist seine Aufgabe. Viele Leute haben keine Probleme damit! Oder kaufst du gerne die Katze im Sack?


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt eigentlich nach einer eher harmlosen Menge... Dein Schwimmteich lief doch auch mit Bogensieb, oder?



Nein, bei mir lief das Ganze nur über einen Oberflächenskimmer mit Korb. Das Wasser wurde über den Skimmer von der Pumpe angesaugt und dann direkt weiter in die Kies gedrückt.


----------



## Zacky (2. Juli 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> ...man aber entweder das Spaltsieb durch einen TF ersetzen sollte, oder hinter dem Spaltsieb eine künstliche biologische Filterstufe einrichten sollte?



Es klingt nach sehr viel technischen Kram am Teich und das, obwohl es eigentlich nur ein Schwimmteich sein soll. Von daher gibt man Dir natürlich lieber ein Mal mehr den Hinweis, evtl. auf eine etwas andere Art der Filtertechnik zurückzugreifen. Sicherlich ist auch das nicht die absolute Endlösung für klares, sauberes und gesundes Wasser, aber es erleichtert Dir/Euch ungemein die Arbeit mit dem Teich. Andere Schwimmteichbesitzer haben gar keine bis sehr wenig technische Hilfsmittel und sind scheinbar auch sehr zufrieden.

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du einen Vorfilter für die Grobschmutzabscheidung nutzen, ob das nun ein Spaltsieb mit 300 oder 200 oder 150 µm wird, oder bspw. ein Trommelfilter mit 70 µm ist am Ende eine Frage des Budgets und dessen, was man selbst vom Teich erwartet. Die künstliche Biologie soll als Erweiterung der biologischen Filterung durch das Kiesbett dienen und das sowohl beim Spaltsieb als auch beim Trommelfilter.

Wenn ihr das Konzept, was ihr aktuell vorplant später auch so umsetzt, ist das sicherlich auch ok und kann an eurem Teich hervorragend funktionieren. Daher nur der Hinweis, dass ihr eine evtl. Filterveränderung vom Platz einfach schon einmal mit einplant. Später umbauen ist immer schwierig.


----------



## Greyhawk (2. Juli 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Oder kaufst du gerne die Katze im Sack?



Natürlich! Bisschen seltsame Frage, oder? 




Zacky schrieb:


> Es klingt nach sehr viel technischen Kram am Teich und das, obwohl es eigentlich nur ein Schwimmteich sein soll.


Ich dachte bis gerade eben ihr meint ich habe zu wenig Technik...



Zacky schrieb:


> Nein, bei mir lief das Ganze nur über einen Oberflächenskimmer mit Korb. Das Wasser wurde über den Skimmer von der Pumpe angesaugt und dann direkt weiter in die Kies gedrückt.


Das klingt jetzt für mich sehr ermutigend muss ich sagen. So schlimm zu grob kann das Spaltsieb ja nicht sein, wenn sogar mit einem groben Sieb keine Katastrophen passieren. Natürlich ist jeder Einzelfall anders, aber trotzdem...
Ich möchte ja eigentlich garnicht alles rausfiltern. Bei 300"mü" (entschuldigt diese schreibart, aber auf dem tablet gibts kein echtes mü) hat Zooplankton zumindets noch eine kleine Chance.



Zacky schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall solltest Du einen Vorfilter für die Grobschmutzabscheidung nutzen, ob das nun ein Spaltsieb mit 300 oder 200 oder 150 µm wird, oder bspw. ein Trommelfilter mit 70 µm ist am Ende eine Frage des Budgets und dessen, was man selbst vom Teich erwartet. Die künstliche Biologie soll als Erweiterung der biologischen Filterung durch das Kiesbett dienen und das sowohl beim Spaltsieb als auch beim Trommelfilter.
> 
> Wenn ihr das Konzept, was ihr aktuell vorplant später auch so umsetzt, ist das sicherlich auch ok und kann an eurem Teich hervorragend funktionieren. Daher nur der Hinweis, dass ihr eine evtl. Filterveränderung vom Platz einfach schon einmal mit einplant. Später umbauen ist immer schwierig.



Ok, die Vorfilterung ist ja eingeplant. 
Wie groß wäre denn so eine künstliche Helix-Biologie? Würde man das Wasser dann von oben oder von unten durch das Material laufen lassen?

Der Schacht wurde uns mit einer Größe von etwa 1m x 1,2m x 1m (LxBxT) angeraten. Das reicht dann wohl nicht für etwaige umbauten?

Eigentlich sind meine Erwartungen nicht so groß... Algen und grünes Wasser finde ich nicht schlimm, so siehts im See auch aus. Nur stinken oder unbewohnbar sein sollte es nicht.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Juli 2016)

Greyhawk schrieb:


> 1m x 1,2m x 1m


Das ist zu klein für spätere Umbauten.
Lege dir mal einen Zollstock auf den Boden und versuche dich in dem Rechteck zu bewegen.
Mit ankommenden Rohren, abgehenden Rohren und dem was noch alles rein soll, keine Chance.
Zusammenbauen muss man ja auch noch können.


----------



## Greyhawk (2. Juli 2016)

Wenn es größer werden soll, muss es an eine ganz andere Stelle um den Teich befürchte ich, und dann kann ich es nicht mit einer kleinen Erweiterung der Terrasse abdecken. Welche Maße wären empfehlenswert? Dann muss ich nochmal ein bisschen alles auf dem Plan herumschieben, bis ich wieder Stromversorgung und alle Rohranschlüsse unter einem Hut habe.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Juli 2016)

Schon alleine diese empfohlene Schachtgröße lässt vermuten, dass wenig an die Zukunft gedacht wurde..und schon gar nicht an Platz für Stufen, damit man das Spaltsieb nicht im Fledermausmodus reinigen muß.....

Mein Filterkeller in der ersten Version für die 2 Spaltsiebe USIII war 2,65m lang und 1,15m breit, ca. 1,2m tief unter OK Wasser....
entscheidend ist die Länge des Filterkellers, damit man :
-bei den Spaltsiebeinläufen ggf. noch etwas Platz hat für senkrechte Reinigungsabzweige, Abzweige zum Spaltsieb, Flexmuffe ca. 40cm Platzbedarf
-Spaltsieb ist 60cm lang..da wäre schon der erste Meter Länge weg

Jetzt hättest Du noch 20cm für die Pumpe bei der Planung Deines Teichbauers....

-Schmutzwasserablauf hat ein Spaltsieb auch....da hatte ich eine Schmutzwasserhebeanlage eingebaut...mit Kanalanschluß..
-Pumpe oder Pumpen??, Schieber, Verteilung auf die Rückläufe....
-2...3 Stufen vor dem Spaltsieb zum leichten, ggf. täglichen Reinigen des Spaltsiebes etc...

Bei mir waren 2,65m Kellerlänge  voll ausgeschöpft....

Jetzt passt dort nur noch der TF mit den Zu- und Abläufen sowie die MEmbranpumpen für den LH rein.
Pumpenschacht und Biokammer wurden extra angebeaut, weil:

Mir damals ja keiner gesagt hatte, dass man mit einem TF, LH sorgloser und sparsamer den Teich sauber hält.......

Hier siehst Du Bilder des alten Filterkellers mit den beiden USIII bei mir:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...0-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-2

Das kannst Du gerne Deinen Teichbauer einmal zeigen und fragen:
-wie USIII reinigen- Stufen davor oder Fledermausmodus?
-Platzbedarf für Pumpen, Verteilung etc...

Letztendlich mußt Du uns ja nichts glauben und gerne Deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, die viele hier schon hinter sich haben.......


----------



## Zacky (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo Nora.



Greyhawk schrieb:


> Wie groß wäre denn so eine künstliche Helix-Biologie? Würde man das Wasser dann von oben oder von unten durch das Material laufen lassen?



In eurem aktuellen Fall - Schwimmteich mit 9 Elritzen - sollte eine kleine Biostufe in Form einer 200 oder 300 l Regentonne ausreichend sein. Für den Anfang sind etwa 50 l Helix (14er) bestimmt genügend. Diese dann - wie die Kieszone - etwas belüftet und gut ist. Helix sollte meines Erachtens nach von unten nach oben durchströmt werden, damit sich im unteren Bereich der Schmuddel absetzen kann und nicht mit raus geschwemmt wird.

Nun wird's aber auch erst einmal wieder knifflig, denn ein Aufbau mit Spaltsieb-Vorfilter und Biostufe gestaltet sich am Ende etwas anders. Es wird nämlich nun so sein, dass Du das Wasser aus dem Spaltsieb heraus, erst in die Biostufe pumpst, dort sich das Wasser aufstaut, damit es dann wieder mit eigener Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich fließen kann. Das geht auch alles mit Kies-Dränage, jedoch man beachte, dass die Biostufe ein paar Zentimeter über dem Teichniveau stehen muss, die Rückläufe das Fördervolumen schaffen bzw. die Pumpe alternativ nicht so stark ist, damit die Regentonne nicht überlaufen könnte.

Jetzt kommt noch die Variante des Trommelfilters, denn hier läuft das Wasser sorglos in den Trommelfilter per Schwerkraft hinein, durchläuft das feine Siebgewebe, weiter in die Biostufe. Hier kommt die Pumpe jetzt hinter die Biostufe und diese pumpt das Wasser aus der Biostufe heraus und drückt es in die Kiesdränage. In dem Fall muss nichts unbedingt über Wasserlinie stehen, aber alles sollte mit Oberkante auf gleicher Höhe wie Teichoberkante stehen. Es gibt eh' Einbauhöhen/-tiefen von Trommelfiltern die man sich vorher ggf. anschauen sollte.

In beiden Fällen kann die Pumpe trocken aufgestellt werden.

Und zu guter Letzt nur der Hinweis ~ es gibt auch Trommelfilter die bereits eine kleine Biostufe beinhalten (Die aber etwas teurer sind, aber in der Summe zu den einzelnen Modulen nicht so weit weg.). So hättest Du alles kompakt und fertig in einem Behältermodul und musst nur die Pumpe anschließen.


----------



## anz111 (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo Nora!

Ich würde jetzt mal grundsätzlich eine Frage für DICH klären - Fische ja oder nein.
Wenn ja, dann baust du einen Fischteich, wenn nein, dann baust du einen Schwimmteich.

Baust du einen Schwimmteich, dann kannst du den Teich OHNE PROBLEME völlig technikfrei halten.
Vorteile:

geringe Anschaffungskosten
geringe Betriebskosten
wengier Platzbedarf
wesentlich leichter zu planen und zu bauen.
Nachteile:

du musst öfters mit der Hand ran
mehr Pflegeaufwand
mehr Wasserfläche für Pflanzen reservieren
Ich darf in diesem Zusammenhang mal wieder auf die Fachbeiträge hier im Forum verweisen.
Willst du wissen ob ein Schwimmteichkonzept funktioniert, dann schau dir mindestens 10 Jahre alte Teiche an.
Es macht viel mehr Spaß, sich mit Biologie als mit Technik zu befassen. Hohe Biodiversität an Pflanzen und Mikroorganismen sind nicht nur als ökologischer Sicht sehr wertvoll, nein es ist auch ein Augenschmaus wenn es an allen Ecken im Teich blüht.

Mein Vorschlag:


Bau 50 Prozent Schwimmfläche und den Rest als Pflanzfläche
nimm unbedingt das richtige Substrat
Bau den Schwimmbereich mindestens 2,5 m tief und es kann dir egal sein, was sich da unten ablegt (außer ein- oder 2 mal im Jahr beim Absaugen)
 
Der Teichbaumarkt ist in den letzten Jahren explodiert und damit auch die Anbieter - einfaches Marktgesetz.
Jeder hat noch das besser Konzept und noch die bessere Technik. Da werden Pumpsysteme eingesetzt, ohne Rücksicht auf jegliche Wasserbiologie.
Ich hab mir auch damals von einigen Teichbauern die verschiedensten Systeme anbieten lassen und bin heute noch erstaunt darüber, was es da alles gibt.

Mein Schwimmteich ist jetzt vier Jahre alt, hat heuer immer glasklares Wasser. Ich bin sehr bemüht, die Biodiversität der Pflanzen sukzessiv zu erhöhen und erfreue mich
jeden Tag an der Schönheit, die sich dadurch ergibt.
ABER - der ST mach auch viel Arbeit, wobei ich täglich mit dem Kescher unterwegs bin. Mir passt das, denn ich nütze die Natur und hab sie nicht zum Feind.
Das Badewasser ist außergewöhnlich weich, weil die Pflanzen ihre Arbeit verrichten. Das Filtern übernehmen da die Wasserflöhe, Biorasen usw. Die Maschenweite
passt bei den Tierchen.

Solltest du mal nach Salzburg kommen, kannst ja mal einen Blick drauf werfen.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver (der letzte der Naturteichfront )


----------

